
Shareholders demand Amazon end facial recognition sales to government - LinuxBender
https://www.cnet.com/news/shareholders-demand-amazon-end-facial-recognition-sales-to-government/
======
sadris
Either facial recognition will be done with Amazon software, or it will be
done with government software. There is no third position in which government
does not use facial recognition software.

